# What homebrew handheld console should I get?



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 14, 2012)

To put this simply, ever since my Ritmix plans got complications (I am in Puerto Rico.), I have been rethinking what system should I get, or again, whether I should use a system I already have. So, I decided to ask in a couple of forums which is best for me, considering my wishes (or "gaming needs").

To declare variables, I have a DSiXL with an EZ Flash Vi, a PSP-3000 on 6.20 firmware and the Homebrew Enabler, a GameBoy Micro with an EZ Flash iV (though I am planning on getting a GBASP of the backlit model), and a Gemei A330. I also have an Amazon Kindle (the latest regular non-touch version), if that counts.

########

Emulation: I wish to run old ROMs on the go, mostly GameBoy/GameBoy Colour ROMs. I have a Wii Console which I prefer for console games. Never the less, I have a "more emulators are better" philosophy with respect to consoles that can emulate. I do not care much for homebrew games.
*UPDATE: I would like to have multi-player available, especially for the Gameboy/Gameboy Color emulators.*
*...yes; that is for Pokemon...*

Video: This is the main reason why I want a handheld homebrew console. I wish to view films and television programmes on the go. I do like having a frame-by-frame option, preferably a manual one. I do not like converting file formats.

Audio: This is my secondary reason. I use the "loop this one song" very frequently, though I occasionally use the shuffle option. I do have a few podcasts, yet "podcasting features" are not a priority for me.

Internet: Internet browsing would be nice. If such a console does have Internet access, I would like to have a more accommodating browsing experience than the DSiXL or the PSP. I would like to be able to watch YouTube and access DeviantArt. I do not have FaceBook or MySpae, neither do I care for Twitter, though. I would also like to be able to download files to the system if possible.

Applications: I quite enjoyed the audio recording and radio functions that my Gemei A330 has, or again, the camera function that my DSiXL has, though I would like to be able to record video with my device. I read a lot, though I am not sure that that would be necessary due to me having a Kindle. I would like to have a wide range of applications available, though that is not necessary. I also have an interest in coding my own applications, but that is not a priority right now.

Build: A bigger screen would be better, since I disliked the cramped display of my GameBoy Micro and Gemei A330. Stereo output, while nice, is not necessary, since I have headphones. I got worried about the charging weos of the Dingoo A320, that is, its possible screen burn-in and overheating while charging. (Even so, I am not that worried about the charger, since I plan on buying my own USB charger/wall adapter with cables.) I would really-really like an option for TV-OUT, especially if TVOUT cables came with the console.

########

Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 14, 2012)

That's quite a bit you're asking for...in all honesty you'd probably be better off getting some sort of Android Tablet/Media Player.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 14, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> That's quite a bit you're asking for...in all honesty you'd probably be better off getting some sort of Android Tablet/Media Player.


...no wonder I had been taking interest in the Xperia Play...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 14, 2012)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> ...no wonder I had been taking interest in the Xperia Play...


The Xperia Play is actually quite nice. I mean, there are a bunch of apps that are already optimized for that system. In addition, there's still that touch screen for the games that don't support the control pad. However, the screen isn't very big and it's technically a phone. You may have to actually pay to get the online services so you can actually download the games.

As was said before, an Android tablet might be right for you.

Android tablet Pros/Cons:

Pro: Larger screen size compared to an Xperia Play.
Con: No control pad. Any games that require one will have one tacked onto the screen as a virtual controller.
Pro: Internet service is a LOT better than anything a Nintendo handheld could produce. If you don't like the browser, you can even download another!
Con: Some Android tablets are not compatible with the Android Market and you will have to search for your own app downloader.
Pro: Videos, even viewed through Youtube, are awesome on tablets! There's no need to change any formats, from what I understand.
Con: No microphone or camera on most Android Tablets.
Pro: You can listen to your music anyway you want, even outside of the music-playing program, except in games (which is expected).
Con: The speaker isn't that loud and sometimes there's only one of them, so headphones are recommended.
Pro: The display is crisp and nice.
Con: Not all Android tablets have a video-out option, so you're stuck with viewing everything on the tablet. It's not that bad unless you wanted to see everything on a super giant HDTV.
Pro: Emulators work great!
Con: You'll have to add games manually for your emulators, as the ROM-grabbing applications just grab whatever ROM, even if it's the wrong version of the ROM.
Pro: Piracy is easy!
Con: Piracy is illegal!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 14, 2012)

PSP is pretty great for emulators, and I find it pretty decent for videos too. Although you do have to convert videos for it (but you will always get best results with videos if you convert them to a format the destination device can handle with ease and put them in the correct resolution for device etc.).

It has audio features, and there are homebrew audio players too. (For example, MoonShell has been released recently on PSP, I believe it is/will be fairly feature filled)

Internet browser is pretty rubbish as you've noted, although you can use the Java version of Opera Mini via PSP KVM (I think that's the name of it, its a Java emulator, lets you run Java apps and games designed for mobile phones).

It has TV OUT, although you have to buy a cable separately. But seeing as you already have a PSP, the cable would be cheaper than buying a new console. Not sure if it works properly with homebrew (e.g. emulators) though. I think the CFW plugin "FuSa SD" should make it work with everything though, although I have not tried it.

There is an app called Bookr which is a decent ebook reader. Some other apps exist, but I haven't found a huge lot of useful ones though. Nothing for recording audio that I have noticed, but I have a PSP 2000 (which doesn't have a mic), so I haven't looked for anything like that - maybe there is one for the 3000.

So, a lot of what you want may already be possible on your PSP. I would advise installing firmware 6.20 if you can and then installing 6.20 PRO (with permanent patch if you wish), check the PSP Hacking section stickies for more on that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 14, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> > ...no wonder I had been taking interest in the Xperia Play...
> ...


----------



## jamespoo (Jan 28, 2012)

i would get a dsi


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2012)

Well if you the money then I would really recommend OpenPandora.
Google it if you want to know more.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd go with a PSP. Seriously, it's pretty good for emulation and homebrew application and it has much to offer other than gaming (homebrew wise).


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

jamespoo said:


> i would get a dsi





insidexdeath said:


> I'd go with a PSP. Seriously, it's pretty good for emulation and homebrew application and it has much to offer other than gaming (homebrew wise).


Did you two read the first post or not?



Anyways, I don't know who else stocks it or if it's actually in stock there at the moment, but look at this:
http://www.etronixmart.com/yinlips-ydpg18-wifi-android-game-console-smart-mini-tablet-p-975.html

There's no way to play GBC games multiplayer with Android, last I checked, and I don't know what kind of audio input it does beyond video recording. TV-Out is only possible if your TV has HDMI inputs, but beyond those issues it looks like it covers the bases.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 28, 2012)

Android tablet/iPad (jailbroken). It's quite a list.

A PSP would be good also.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Android tablet/iPad (jailbroken). It's quite a list.
> 
> A PSP would be good also.


iPad? I didn't think emulation was all that far ahead or as easily managed on iOS...or maybe I'm wrong, it's been a while


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 28, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > Android tablet/iPad (jailbroken). It's quite a list.
> ...


It's OK if you jailbreak it. But that said, managing emulation on any tablet is far more difficult than a PSP, and the controls aren't so great either.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 28, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> jamespoo said:
> 
> 
> > i would get a dsi
> ...



Yes I read the first post. You don't need to get butthurt over a suggestion, because I'm definitely not the only one suggesting the PSP since it's known to be good for homebrew.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jan 28, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> > jamespoo said:
> ...



If you had read the OP you'd have read that he already has a PSP. I'd say grab the Pandora, as someone recommended above. Get the feeling of a handheld with the power of a netbook, it's really quite a nice idea (but expensive!). It meets all your needs, except I'm not 100% on the audio recording abilities of it, you'll have to check that up yourself. (Who wants to record on a crappy mic anyways lol) That said, it's still an amazing device. Much similar you mentioned the Dingoo, but since you already have the Gamei, I wouldn't go that route. The Dingoo is my handheld of choice, but that's simply because I can't afford the Pandora. 

If you're anything like me you won't like a tablet because of the lack of buttons. You probably get used to it however. I'd say if you have a friend with a tablet, try it out and see if you like it.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 30, 2012)

Pinkie232 and Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Pro: Larger screen size compared to an Xperia Play.


The size of the Xperia Play is big enough for my video-viewing needs.

*



			Con: No control pad. Any games that require one will have one tacked onto the screen as a virtual controller.
		
Click to expand...

*


> _ (You can always use a Bluetooth controller, Wiimote, or a PS3 controller at home if the touchscreen bothers you.)I like the Xperia Buttons better._


I prefer the actual buttons from the Xperia Play...



> Pro: Internet service is a LOT better than anything a Nintendo handheld could produce. If you don't like the browser, you can even download another!


I have been looking for a great Internet browser myself...



> *Con: Some Android tablets are not compatible with the Android Market and you will have to search for your own app downloader.*_ (The market is available on any tablet, you just have to go about installing it yourself (along with various other Google apps [or Gapps] which isn't hard and this only applies for most chinese knockoffs and a few others). And even if the market doesn't work you can just download the .apks from any site on your tablet and install them that way.)_


I have no problem in getting .apks in an alternate way. I had been downloading Wii Virtual Console wads myself!



> *Pro: Videos, even viewed through Youtube, are awesome on tablets! There's no need to change any formats, from what I understand. *_(Again, depending on the device. Most won't play .avi's out of the box, you have to get a player that supports them (which aren't hard to find.)_


I hope so...



> Con: No microphone or camera on most Android Tablets.


..."most".



> Pro: You can listen to your music anyway you want, even outside of the music-playing program, except in games (which is expected).


...any format? //Just trying to comment on every point.



> *Con: The speaker isn't that loud and sometimes there's only one of them, so headphones are recommended. *_(The speaker really just depends on the device, most recent ones come with some good quality speakers.)_


I like to use headphones, so no harm done.



> Pro: The display is crisp and nice.


I wonder how I would like that...



> Con: Not all Android tablets have a video-out option, so you're stuck with viewing everything on the tablet. It's not that bad unless you wanted to see everything on a super giant HDTV.


Oh, dear... how can I show people a film that they want to watch but only have in the Android device?



> Pro: Emulators work great!


I feel relieved.



> Con: You'll have to add games manually for your emulators, as the ROM-grabbing applications just grab whatever ROM, even if it's the wrong version of the ROM.


Would that change my emulation habits at all? I actually feel a little unconfortable with auto-ROM-grabbing algorithms.



> Pro: Piracy is easy!
> Con: Piracy is illegal!


Are not a lot of us pirates regardless?

All in all, thank you everyone. I got myself an Xperia Play (for free without the Internet implementation cost due to an offer) to quite a bit of enjoyment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you're not afraid to dish out the extra buck, get an OpenPandora. It's quite a beefy machine with desktop Linux on-board, a full keyboard and a gamepad all in one, perfect for emulating "just about anything". I've even seen some really early beta footage of a DC emulator, although I doubt it was ever developed further.

If you don't want to spend too much, an Xperia Play with a good payment plan is a good deal. There ARE smartphones out there that have better specs, but none feature a gamepad which is a big selling point of the phone when it comes to gaming.


----------



## alexei_gp (Feb 1, 2012)

I recommend buy the yinlips console you can check it in this link:http://www.isharegifts.com/yinlips-ydpg18-core-a10-upgrade-version-pre-order-p-1616.html


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 25, 2012)

Personally, I would suggest any mid-to-high range Android phone. And couple that with either the game-gripper ($15) if your phone is supported, or better yet, the iControlPad ($60). Pricey, but definitely worth it in my opinion (speaking as someone who owns both).


----------



## BaconBits (Feb 28, 2012)

what do you guys think of the JXD android portables? JXD makes a lot of nice looking PSP clones. I'm interested in the S7100, which kinda looks like a wiiU controller.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2012)

BaconBits said:


> what do you guys think of the JXD android portables? JXD makes a lot of nice looking PSP clones. I'm interested in the S7100, which kinda looks like a wiiU controller.


I've never heard of such a thing. 0_0

*does a google search to find out what they are*

EDIT: HOLY BALLS!!! THAT THING LOOKS AMAZING!!!


----------

